
Zuckerberg finally explains why Facebook is doing nothing about Trump’s posts - MilnerRoute
https://www.siliconvalley.com/2020/05/30/zuckerberg-finally-explains-why-facebook-is-doing-nothing-about-trumps-posts/
======
yosito
Meanwhile, if you try to share a link to the cringey propaganda site joebiden
dot info in Messenger, your message will be blatantly censored. Facebook
doesn't care about free speech.

(And just so it's clear, I think that propaganda site is garbage, but I find
it more troubling that Facebook outright blocks sending private messages with
links like that)

------
monkeydreams
I read the 18-hour window between Trump posting the threat and Zuckerberg
explaining it as 'It took us 18 hours to come up with an even slightly
plausible rationalisation for our strategy of luring POTUS away from Twitter
that doesn't sound self-serving or outright evil.'

~~~
Shared404
I agree. Also, he described Facebook as "an institution committed to free
expression". That seems like it's pushing things a bit.

